# How big is your GSD?



## Achilles0557 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, just a quick question. My pup just turned 6 mos and weighs 57.1 lbs. hey looks thin but appears to be on track with the weight scale. Just switched to Royal Canin and he loves it. He is now eating between 6-7 cups per day. How big are your pups? I just want to check in and see what to expect over the next few months. Thank you!


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

110 lbs. and finally stopped growing.

LF


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Achilles0557 said:


> Hey everyone, just a quick question. My pup just turned 6 mos and weighs 57.1 lbs. hey looks thin but appears to be on track with the weight scale. Just switched to Royal Canin and he loves it. He is now eating between 6-7 cups per day. How big are your pups? I just want to check in and see what to expect over the next few months. Thank you!


That is alot of food. Might consider switching to a different food with more calories so you don't have to feed such a huge volume. I fed mine alot too as a puppy, but have decided on a higher calorie food so now I only feed 4.5 cups a day. Less waste coming out the back end is always good

Mine was about 60 lbs at 6 months. He is now about 80.

Here is what dogfoodadvisor has to say about Royal Canin

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/royal-canin-breed-specific-adult/


----------



## dldolan (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm using Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy, which has 5 stars (and my vet approved). We are up to 4.5 cups per day. My 8 month old girl is 75 lbs and sleek and trim.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

GSD's will gladly over eat! There's a formula to help. The disclosures on the sides of all dog food give K-Calorie per cup amounts. Some are 200K per cup, some are 450 and you cannot guess - you have to look at the bag. Your pup/dogs natural metabolism rate along with their exercise/activity rate determine how these calories are burned. 

Because there's such a wide variety of food fed - this measurement is the best judge for how much to feed in conjunction with body condition. This is why you will see referral to "feed to body condition" many times here. Body condition is your best indicator if you know you are feeding a well balanced dog food.

Mine was eating 4 cups per day - all I was giving her, she would have easily eaten 5-6 cups. Her shape was not what I was expecting and did some research. I reduced her food to 2.5 cups per day when she was 10 mos old. She's 75lbs, 26" ATW and 18 months old. She went from being a weird peanut shape to having the "stomach tuck" profile, muscle and energy that is to be expected. Yea, she'd eat the food, her coat and general demeanor looked good but she was being overfed..... 

There are many charts on the internet that can help you convert the calorie per cup and exercise level of your pup/dog to get you in the right ballpark for feeding. It will only take about 1/2 hour out of your life. Once you understand the principle - you will be able to easily adjust up or down for your pup depending on their "burn rate" on calories just by your knowledge. It's a good thing to learn. Once you get their body into the optimum "condition" it's easy to notice when they need a little more or a little less food.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

dldolan said:


> I'm using Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy, which has 5 stars (and my vet approved). We are up to 4.5 cups per day. My 8 month old girl is 75 lbs and sleek and trim.


How tall is she ATW?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Please remember that a GSD is not meant to be a "big" dog. A better question to ask would be "how within-the-standard is your dog?" What you might think is "thin" compared to the majority of dogs you probably see, is actually healthy and perfect for an active, in shape, muscular dog. Probably 90%+ of the dogs I see are fat and overweight, but people like to brag about HOW HUGE their dog is, like it's supposed to make others feel inferior if their dog is within standard, healthy, "skinny", in shape, muscular...ANYTHING BUT FAT! Ha.

We should want our dogs to be built more like running backs and wide receivers or even quarterbacks, than offsensive or defensive lineman. Most "BIG" dogs you hear about look like the linemen. Look at 99.9% of the profesional soccer players in the world. You more than likely won't find a fat one anywhere. I've never seen one, and I played soccer for 30 years. Soccer players run and run and run, which is what we should hopefully want our dogs to be able to do throughout their life.

Size of a dog is now measured by height and NOT WEIGHT, per the AKC standard. They made that change for a reason, to help eliminate fat dogs being passed as large or big dogs. Here's the German SV Standard, which still includes weight:

*General appearance:*
The German Shepherd Dog is *medium-size*, slightly elongated, powerful and well-muscled, with dry bone and firm overall structure.

*Male dogs:*
Height at the withers: 60 cm to 65 cm *(23.622" to 25.5906")*
Weight: 30 kg to 40 kg *(66.1387 lbs to 88.1849 lbs)*

*Female dogs:*
Height at the withers: 55 cm to 60 cm *(21.6535" to 23.622")*
Weight: 22 kg to 32 kg *(48.5017 lbs to 70.5479 lbs)*


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Bandit is 15 mos old. He is 28 inches and 88 lbs. so he doesnt fall into the akc box probably cause hes working line. but hes perfect to me. He eats freshpet vitals, loves it and i leave a bowl of canidua out incause he gets the midnite munches LOL


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

kelliewilson said:


> Bandit is 15 mos old. He is 28 inches and 88 lbs. so he doesnt fall into the akc box probably cause hes working line. but hes perfect to me. He eats freshpet vitals, loves it and i leave a bowl of canidua out incause he gets the midnite munches LOL


I've never heard that working lines = larger dogs. If you talk to people on this forum, and in real life, who actually work their dogs, you'll find that smaller dogs (meaning "within standard") do a better job. I'm not saying you don't work your dog, because I don't know you personally. I'm just saying in general so others who read your quote don't get misguided and confused. The breed standard is based on a GSD being able to perform work (not show), and the smaller or larger outside the breed standard means your dog will generally not be able to do what it is meant to do, or should be able to do (herding, police, military, search & rescue, protection, agility and any other sport/work). That's why the standard exists, and it's why I quoted the SV standard over the AKC standard. 

And based on your numbers, Bandit's weight seems to be right within the higher end of the breed standard, and he just happens to be a little taller than the standard calls for. It's better than a 30", 130 lb GSD that most people want, or believe they're supposed to grow to be, or think they see on the street whenever they pass a GSD who is factually 25" and 85 lbs.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine are
3 yrs male, 80 lbs
10 yrs female - 69 lbs


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It's kind of strange to me Counter, the German standard - I think they are rather generous with their weights in relation to their heights. It would seem to me, that a dog at 25 1/2 " and 88lbs would look overweight or a female at 23.5" and 70lbs would also look overweight.

My female is 26" and 75 lbs. She looks ok but at 70lbs she would still not look thin. She has a long body style. I just can't imagine that kind of weight in a smaller body frame.

I've always had GSD's on the small side of standard. This is the first one that's a bit over. Because of their history with hip/joint problems, I have to be extra vigilant to feed just what she needs, not what she will eat. I don't want a crippled up dog down the road. If she were a bit smaller, it would ease my concern in that respect.

I noticed she's not as fast as the others too. She's fast but you can see and hear her move her mass much more so than with the others. More power needed.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My dog is a year and a half old.

She's big. She measured 24" at the withers at 11 months old (I haven't measured her since but should). At that time she weighed about 60 lb. She is now 75 lb. She may be taller, and I guess I should measure her to see, because adding 15 lb to the same height would make her sound like a bit of a porker. She does need to lose about 3-5 lb but I think that will happen gradually and naturally now that we figured out an appropriate portion size for her raw diet. That took a little experimentation.

Stonevintage, I've noticed the same with my dog: She's strong and powerful, but she isn't as fast as smaller, more lithe dogs. She's fast in a straight line, but she can't change direction as quickly or nimbly.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

6-7 cups???
My dog is 3 yrs old, 60 lb (he's a little small lol), and eats 1 and 3/4 C twice a day. I feed him Blue Buffalo Wilderness Adult Large Breed Chicken. Idk his height off hand but he's definitely on the smaller side.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

About 23-24 in at the withers and at last vet appt 80lbs (hopefully much less at the next appt !)

For reference he came to us at 88lbs and definitely looked heavy:

kdbattista1's Library | Photobucket

The two indoor pics and the color pic of him outside are from when he was 88lbs.

I don't think he is fully gsd, so that might be worth considering.


----------



## Factor (Oct 9, 2015)

Female, WL, 13 months and weight 66lbs and about 23'' maybe. Not the smallest girl and not the very biggest either, but I hope she wont get any larger.


----------



## Achilles0557 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It wasn't meant to be a one-up contest. I just wanted to make sure he wasn't under-sized. As owners, it is tough to judge if our pup is getting bigger because they always look like babies. I asked this because I am out of town training and my fiancé is watching him. I would normally give him 2-1-2 in three meals but she has been feeding him twice a day at 3-3.5. She just informed me he is getting diarrhea so I look forward to coming home to that. I have heard awful things about BB which is why I tried Royal Canin. I live in Yuma AZ so finding places with reputable food brands is difficult. The only good ones out here are Nutro, RC, and BB. Thanks for the input.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Achilles0557 said:


> Thanks everyone. It wasn't meant to be a one-up contest. I just wanted to make sure he wasn't under-sized. As owners, it is tough to judge if our pup is getting bigger because they always look like babies. I asked this because I am out of town training and my fiancé is watching him. I would normally give him 2-1-2 in three meals but she has been feeding him twice a day at 3-3.5. She just informed me he is getting diarrhea so I look forward to coming home to that. I have heard awful things about BB which is why I tried Royal Canin. I live in Yuma AZ so finding places with reputable food brands is difficult. The only good ones out here are Nutro, RC, and BB. Thanks for the input.


Sometimes feeding too much at one meal can cause diarrhea. If he is used to getting 2 cups at a time and now getting 3.5.


----------



## dldolan (Aug 28, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> How tall is she ATW?


She is 26 inches at the withers, 73.4 lbs (went to weigh her at the vet today. "Field trip, Mina!")

Yikes. Well, this is my first GSD, bought from a BYBreeder.  She was so mellow, which I loved. Still is, according to a trainer I had come out to evaluate her. Quote, "I've never seen a shepherd this mellow. Normally I tell people not to touch their GSD when they praise as they get too excited, but in your case, go ahead."

Anyway, I was not hoping for huge. My vet said to keep her on the slim side to keep the chance of hip issues down, and lots of NON-jumping/jarring exercise when she is young to develop her bones.


----------



## dldolan (Aug 28, 2015)

Tulip said:


> 6-7 cups???
> My dog is 3 yrs old, 60 lb (he's a little small lol), and eats 1 and 3/4 C twice a day. I feed him Blue Buffalo Wilderness Adult Large Breed Chicken. Idk his height off hand but he's definitely on the smaller side.


That is the amount my three year old 63 lb Anatolian/Border Collie eats, if he's hungry. I love this food!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

dldolan said:


> She is 26 inches at the withers, 73.4 lbs (went to weigh her at the vet today. "Field trip, Mina!")
> 
> Yikes. Well, this is my first GSD, bought from a BYBreeder. She was so mellow, which I loved. Still is, according to a trainer I had come out to evaluate her. Quote, "I've never seen a shepherd this mellow. Normally I tell people not to touch their GSD when they praise as they get too excited, but in your case, go ahead."
> 
> Anyway, I was not hoping for huge. My vet said to keep her on the slim side to keep the chance of hip issues down, and lots of NON-jumping/jarring exercise when she is young to develop her bones.


Yep, I agree. There was so much I wanted to do with her during her first year that I didn't do as a precaution. I watched her sharp turns and cuts when we played ball and altered where I threw it so she would have long turns. No flirt pole etc (sharp hard turns). I didn't allow her up on the bed until just recently at 1.5 yrs. 

Sounds like you have a good vet. Most these days don't seem to bother with that advise as vital as it is to the long term health of the OS dog.


----------



## dldolan (Aug 28, 2015)

I love this vet! A young gal from UC-Davis Veterinary program, she just joined the practice where I've taken my 3.5 year old mix. She plops herself on the floor, and lets the dog come to her. Both my dogs really like her. And yes, seems like really good advice to let them grow slowly, and not overdoing the jarring exercise yet keeping them well conditioned. Wish someone would do that for me!!  

The food you can check on this site: Dog Food Calculator | Dog Food Advisor You just need the Kcal/cup on the food you are using.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Stonevintage said:


> It's kind of strange to me Counter, the German standard - I think they are rather generous with their weights in relation to their heights. It would seem to me, that a dog at 25 1/2 " and 88lbs would look overweight or a female at 23.5" and 70lbs would also look overweight.
> 
> My female is 26" and 75 lbs. She looks ok but at 70lbs she would still not look thin. She has a long body style. I just can't imagine that kind of weight in a smaller body frame.
> 
> ...


Nara is 24" and was last weighed at 77 lbs, and yes, she is overweight. She is probably closer to 70 lbs now and still needs to lose some more. She is WGSL.

Kaze is 26" and 90 lbs, and looks thin to me, but others on here say he looks perfect or could even lose some weight. In some of the pics, especially the birthday ones from last week, you can see all of his ribs. I try to make sure he gets the most exercise, as he is the youngest and has the most energy to expend. I also feed him 3x the amount that everyone else gets. I nicknamed him THUNDERPAWS because you can literally hear his paws hit the ground when he walks. His paws are HUGE. His head and neck are HUGE. His tail is long and drags on the ground. His body is long and lean. He looks like a mutant or a Frankenstein-dog. Just looks out of proportion, but I love him so much nonetheless.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

UC-Davis is the best! I don't know what they do with their training program but from their top educators down - they know how to work with the "people" and have true caring about animal welfare. You are indeed very fortunate! They're "human beans"


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

counter said:


> Nara is 24" and was last weighed at 77 lbs, and yes, she is overweight. She is probably closer to 70 lbs now and still needs to lose some more. She is WGSL.
> 
> Kaze is 26" and 90 lbs, and looks thin to me, but others on here say he looks perfect or could even lose some weight. In some of the pics, especially the birthday ones from last week, you can see all of his ribs. I try to make sure he gets the most exercise, as he is the youngest and has the most energy to expend. I also feed him 3x the amount that everyone else gets. I nicknamed him THUNDERPAWS because you can literally hear his paws hit the ground when he walks. His paws are HUGE. His head and neck are HUGE. His tail is long and drags on the ground. His body is long and lean. He looks like a mutant or a Frankenstein-dog. Just looks out of proportion, but I love him so much nonetheless.


And we've seen how you exercise your dogs Another thing, re: Kaze "his body is long and lean" that's another thing with the standard; they give the ideal ratio on height vs length but some GSD's are loooonger and that's never addressed - we see weight and height atw - but shoot - length is also a factor but never mentioned. Also, the males mass in head and chest compared to a females - it exists! Why aren't these proportions equally important?

End of rant, just a thought


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

My dog Chase was 52 at 6 months and is now 66 pounds. He is 7 and half months and he is 26 inches


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

counter said:


> I've never heard that working lines = larger dogs. If you talk to people on this forum, and in real life, who actually work their dogs, you'll find that smaller dogs (meaning "within standard") do a better job. I'm not saying you don't work your dog, because I don't know you personally. I'm just saying in general so others who read your quote don't get misguided and confused. The breed standard is based on a GSD being able to perform work (not show), and the smaller or larger outside the breed standard means your dog will generally not be able to do what it is meant to do, or should be able to do (herding, police, military, search & rescue, protection, agility and any other sport/work). That's why the standard exists, and it's why I quoted the SV standard over the AKC standard.
> 
> And based on your numbers, Bandit's weight seems to be right within the higher end of the breed standard, and he just happens to be a little taller than the standard calls for. It's better than a 30", 130 lb GSD that most people want, or believe they're supposed to grow to be, or think they see on the street whenever they pass a GSD who is factually 25" and 85 lbs.


Im sorry I was told by the breeder that working lines usually grow bigger and are thicker boned then show lines. I thought there where just 2 kinds show line and working line. I mean i know you can do protective with ether, and i know you cant show workingline. but can in other areas.
sv I dont know what that means. no i dont work my dog, I play with him spoil him and train with him.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

My 3 year old is 68.5lbs wgsl


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive had two dogs above the standard. Daisy 27 in atw and she weighed 90lbs at age two. She was over standard for female GSDs . Lucky has been called a horse by trainers. He is a little over 28in atw and weighed between 85 and 90 best weight was actully 82. Best weight for Daisy was 85 lbs . Both over standard. Charlie according to rescue was probaably some form of WL . She is 22or 23 depends on who measures and weighs 58lbs.Thunder and Chevy were BYB and they were 24 and 25 and weighed 80 but needed to weigh 75 or a little less as seniors.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Bigger dog doesn't always mean it would be slower or with compromised working abilities. Kali was a 26" 80-82lbs (solid muscle) female working for her IPO title. Despite her size she was lighting fast, powerful and agile. 

Brick is also OS, 27" ~82 lbs leggy male (still growing, he is 11 months old) and when I compare him with standard sized adult males in training there is no difference in speed or agility (he is even faster in command execution). And he is jumping with such an ease, we call him kangaroo dog  Of course. I don't know about his limits because I restrain him from jumping, but when he does, I can see how effortless he does that.

I would love that he is smaller/lighter because it would be easier to manage him and I'm always worried about his joints, but i really don't see that his working abilities are compromised, even at this age.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> Bigger dog doesn't always mean it would be slower or with compromised working abilities. Kali was a 26" 80-82lbs (solid muscle) female working for her IPO title. Despite her size she was lighting fast, powerful and agile.


That's really interesting. Did you, or has anyone with an OS female notice any joint problems in later years? That's my biggest concern with OS, (mine's about the same size.)


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

We did her X-rays when she was 4.5y old (right before she died). Because of her sudden illness we didn't send them on evaluation but the vet said her elbows were perfect and hips were good, especially if you take in consideration that she was 4.5y old and I didn't restricted her exercise when she was a puppy.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you. That's the first "favorable" I've heard on the subject and sorry about the early loss with her. I find myself grimacing every time she makes really tight turns or jams into full gear and skids going out the back door. I might get the xrays done in a year or so, maybe I'll quit worrying then.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> That's really interesting. Did you, or has anyone with an OS female notice any joint problems in later years? That's my biggest concern with OS, (mine's about the same size.)


Most of my dogs have been oversized, male and female. I never noticed any joint problems as they aged except for the two that had hip dysplasia. Most lived 10-13 years.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Most of my dogs have been oversized, male and female. I never noticed any joint problems as they aged except for the two that had hip dysplasia. Most lived 10-13 years.


Of the oversized that you have owned - what percentage would you say got hip dysplasia? Even 2 out of 6 would make me worry.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Of the oversized that you have owned - what percentage would you say got hip dysplasia? Even 2 out of 6 would make me worry.


I have owned about 30 GSDs to date, (almost always owned in multiples), only two have had bad hips. Both of the dogs with bad hips I had earlier on and weren't from the best of breeders. Since about the mid 80s I have owned nothing but working lines purchased from reputable breeders except for my West German show line and have not had any joint issues.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! That's a lot of GSD's and that's good news. I know, when you have multiple dogs that you can't restrict them - so that's good to hear. Thanks! I'm a worrywart these days.....

I've had 4 but none were OS and only my one male developed HD but not visible or hampering until he was over 13. That's what made me know it was time to PTS though, at 14.5 one leg dislocated in his sleep. He didn't seem to be in pain but I had gave him a double dose of baby aspirin and had him at the vet's as soon as they opened in the am.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Wow! That's a lot of GSD's and that's good news. I know, when you have multiple dogs that you can't restrict them - so that's good to hear. Thanks! I'm a worrywart these days.....
> 
> I've had 4 but none were OS and only my one male developed HD but not visible or hampering until he was over 13. That's what made me know it was time to PTS though, at 14.5 one leg dislocated in his sleep. He didn't seem to be in pain but I had gave him a double dose of baby aspirin and had him at the vet's as soon as they opened in the am.


I tend to keep 4-6 dogs at a time, not all have been GSDs, although most have been and though most ot the other breeds have been large dogs, no joint problems with them either. I think a lot of things are out of our hands when it comes to HD, but I never feed puppy chow, and I steer clear of manmade surfaces, even as adults, and I strongly recommend starting with a pup purchased from a reputable breeder as the most important aspect.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

6 to 7 cups??? I certainly hope that is going to change?? That is a lot of freaking kibble! 

And Royal Caine?? Pretty much the only pets that should be eating that are pets that have a "medical need."

Rocky is an OS WL dog 116 lbs for years 113 today big feet big head and seriously freaking long! Never measured his height but he also has a deep chest and weight. And he eats about a cup and half of kibble and a quarter cup of canned a day.

I finished reading "Dogs of War" and there were alot of OS Wl dogs in there. just from the pictures, a lot of those GSD'ds were not 75 lb dogs! I'd say 85 to 95 WL dogs were quite common?? And maybe a few 100 lb'er's???

These days 75 lbs is spec weight for military k9, most likely that is why the military has just flat out switched to MAl's??

But ... BYB's are an industrious lot, so I'm pretty sure in a few years we'll see 100 lb Mal's showing up! 

Just saying.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

:help:


Chip18 said:


> 6 to 7 cups??? I certainly hope that is going to change?? That is a lot of freaking kibble!
> 
> And Royal Caine?? Pretty much the only pets that should be eating that are pets that have a "medical need."
> 
> ...


I must be doing something wrong, I just keep filling up the bowl on the floor with dog food and putting the cat kibble in higher and higher places so they can't easily get to it, tossing chicken parts by the pounds and mine are all still too thin! :crazy:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> :help:
> 
> I must be doing something wrong, I just keep filling up the bowl on the floor with dog food and putting the cat kibble in higher and higher places so they can't easily get to it, tossing chicken parts by the pounds and mine are all still too thin! :crazy:


Cats too?? I did not know that??Near as I can tell 85 to 90 lb Wl GSD's are not uncommon?? I could live with that! 

If I could track down Rocky's "breeder" I'd luv to have another just like him ...minus the "Wobbler's" but I doubt that will happen so once in a lifetime dog.

But for purposes of this thread "over feeding" a GSD is not the proper way to get an OS GSD! 

I guess my guy does set a "Standard."


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Cats too?? I did not know that??Near as I can tell 85 to 90 lb Wl GSD's are not uncommon?? I could live with that!
> 
> If I could track down Rocky's "breeder" I'd luv to have another just like him ...minus the "Wobbler's" but I doubt that will happen so once in a lifetime dog.
> 
> ...


I do rescue with cats, specializing in special needs, ferals and managing cat colonies. I used to be active with dogs too, but got away from that many years ago.

85-90 pound intact working line male GSDs are at the upper end of the standard.

My dogs are intact, I have found that makes a huge difference in quantity fed and weight. Regardless of quantity, I have never had an intact animal that was overweight.

I still say the rescue should have more information to give you on Rocky. I remember well seeing him on the internet in rescue with quite bit of information about him, pictures too, but that was some time ago.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I do rescue with cats, specializing in special needs, ferals and managing cat colonies. I used to be active with dogs too, but got away from that many years ago.


Oh so how many cats do you own??? I started with Cat rescue and I kept more than I placed!  We are down to 6 cats at present I think the high point was 16??

I think I placed four?? I was very good at the rehoming part! 




MineAreWorkingline said:


> 85-90 pound intact working line male GSDs are at the upper end of the standard.


Oh my bad I got the now standard military spec confused with the breed standards! 



MineAreWorkingline said:


> My dogs are intact, I have found that makes a huge difference in quantity fed and weight. Regardless of quantity, I have never had an intact animal that was overweight.


I have no idea all my Males were fixed, I did not understand that they were going to cut Gunther's nuts off!! I was not happy!!!

I still say the rescue should have more information to give you on Rocky. I remember well seeing him on the internet in rescue with quite bit of information about him, pictures too, but that was some time ago.[/QUOTE]You saw "Rocky" on the internet back there??? I doubt there are many BLK OS WL GSD's with "Wobbler's" floating around?? So it would have had to have been him???

Bet it would have said "good with people and other pets." 

I got him as a foster when I worked with "DogTown Rescue" out here??? No Elain was very vage on where he came from??


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> I find myself grimacing every time she makes really tight turns or jams into full gear and skids going out the back door.


Me too, and I'm more cautious now with Brick regardless of Kali's results. I always taught she would have disastrous x-rays because of her turns, falls, bumps etc. She even smacked her hip into bench going full speed, fell on the ground screaming of top of her lungs when she was ~1.5-2y old but we ware lucky, she didn't even limped after that. She was running in our apartment when she was puppy, slippery surfaces everywhere and she was a bit overweight for few weeks when she was about 5mo old... 

I must point out that she was super muscular, with bulky muscles so maybe that helped her joints. Brick is still a puppy but he is nowhere near her build, for now. 



Chip18 said:


> 6 to 7 cups??? I certainly hope that is going to change?? That is a lot of freaking kibble!


Brick is also eating about 6 cups and he is borderline skinny. I've tried giving him 3-4 cups and in few days he was looking like leaf fish  he is not much more economical on raw food...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Oh so how many cats do you own??? I started with Cat rescue and I kept more than I placed!  We are down to 6 cats at present I think the high point was 16??
> 
> I think I placed four?? I was very good at the rehoming part!
> 
> ...


You saw "Rocky" on the internet back there??? I doubt there are many BLK OS WL GSD's with "Wobbler's" floating around?? So it would have had to have been him???

Bet it would have said "good with people and other pets." 

I got him as a foster when I worked with "DogTown Rescue" out here??? No Elain was very vage on where he came from??[/QUOTE]

How did Gunther come to be neutered against your wishes?


----------



## srfwheat (Apr 12, 2013)

My German Shepherd is around 80 pounds. He turned 3 years old on November 6th. He is very muscular and athletic.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

I think my gsd is going to be on the smaller side of the standard for females. She's only 31 lbs at 5 months. Her parents were 70 and 90. But who knows maybe she'll hit a growth spurt or just stay my little girl. Either way I love her


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You saw "Rocky" on the internet back there??? I doubt there are many BLK OS WL GSD's with "Wobbler's" floating around?? So it would have had to have been him???
> 
> Bet it would have said "good with people and other pets."
> 
> I got him as a foster when I worked with "DogTown Rescue" out here??? No Elain was very vage on where he came from??


How did Gunther come to be neutered against your wishes?[/QUOTE]LOL, naw no came out and grabbed him and cut off his nuts! Public Service Announcements in Ca, Spay and Neuter, I thought it was the "responsible thing to do??"

Pretty much that simple


----------

